# شرح كامل ومفصل عن أجزاء الطائرة (بالصور)



## laklok10 (15 يونيو 2007)

صنع و بناء الطائرات:
في مصانع الطائرات يعمل ألوف من المهندسين و المصممين و الرسامين و الفنيين عدة سنوات لصنع طائرة واحدة ،وعلاوة على ذلك فان صنع الطائرات مكلف جدا تشرك عدة دول في صنع طائرة واحدة،كما حدث في صنع طائرة الايرباص A300 التي اشتركت في صنعها ست دول هي فرنسة –أسبانية –بريطانية –ألمانية هولندا-والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية )،فقامت كل دولة من هذه الدول بصنع جزء من أجزاء تلك الطائرة.
وليس لبناء الطائرة هيكل رئيسي و إنما يتكون من مجموعة أطر frames متوازية يثبتها دعامات قوية تسمى المدادات ويغطي هذه الأطر والمدادات طبقة من صفائح الألمنيوم وديور الألمنيوم وتكون أقوى منطقة في بناء هيكل الطائرة هي منطقة اتصال الجناح بجسم الطائرة إذ يقع عليها ثقل الطائرة أثناء الطيران وهي تقاوم عملية الصدمة المتشكلة أثناء الهبوط وبناء الطائرة مصمم بحيث يكون قويا جدا يتحمل ويقاوم كل الإجهادات ودوامات الهواء والقوى المطبقة نتيجة الإقلاع والهبوط .
وكذلك يعد البناء معقدا لإستخدام صفائح الألمنيوم فيه والمخلوط بنسب خاصة مع النحاس أو التيتانيوم أو المعادن الأخرى حسب الوظيفة المصممة لها الطائرة والمتطلبات والإجهادات المتشكلة والتغيرات الحرارية بين درجة حرارة الطبقات العليا في الجو وتتراوح هذه الدرجات بين 40 درجة على الأرض و52 تحت الصفر في الجو كما تمتاز هذه الصفائح بخفة وزنها أيضا .
أجزاء الطائرة :
تتألف الطائرة ذات الشكل التقليدي الكلاسيكي من :
الهيكل ويضم الأجزاء التالية :
1-جسم الطائرة :وهو الجزء الأساسي في الطائرة،وتركب عليه جميع الأجزاء الأخرى كالأجنحة مثلا،و تتوضع فيه غرفة القيادة (الكبين)وصالون الركاب 
(في طائرات النقل)والحمولات والتجهيزات والمحركات وخزانات الوقود وغيرها ........
ويتعلق شكل الجسم بوظيفة الطائرة فهو غالبا ذو شكل أسطواني مغزلي وقد يأخذ شكل القارب في الطائرات المائية ،ويعتبر جسم الطائرة جسما دورانيا له تطاول كبير،ويمكن تقسيم جسم الطائرة إلى الجزء الأمامي يكون على شكل مخروط أو بشكل قطع مكافىء وذلك من أجل الطيران بسرعات عالية وجزء متوسط أسطواني و جزء خلفي بشكل مخروط مقطوع المقدمة.....
2- غرفة القيادة : و يتوضع في غرفة القيادة مقعد الطيار وبعض التجيزات التي تساعده على قيادة الطائرة و تنفيذ مهامه مثل البدالات (الدواسات)وتضم أيضا أجهزة للأتصالات وتوضيح خط الطيران و مسار الرحلة ،وأجهزة لتسجيل الأصوات وتلقي إشارات الرادار وأجهزة أخرى للطيران الآلي الذي يمكن الطائرة من الطيران في الجو تلقائيا دون تدخل الطيار ،إذ ما عليه إلا أن يعطي المعلومات لجهاز الطيران الآلي الذي يقوم بتسيير الرحلة أو الهبوط في المطارات أو تغيير اتجاه الطيران في الجو وهذا مفيد جدا مع وجود الضباب الكثيف وسوء الأحوال الجوية .
لقد كانت غرفة القيادة في الطائرات الأولى تقتصر على مقعد للطيار وعصا بسيطة وقضيب لتحريك الدفة ،ثم تطورت تطورا كبيرا والمفاتيح والأضواء والتعليمات المكتوبة والمقابض ....
وقد تطورت غرفة القيادة في الطائرات الحديثة فحملت الشاشات التلفزيونية محل العدادات و الأقراص المدرجة التي ازدحمت بها غرفة القيادة

،ومن الأجهزة المهمة في غرفة القيادة :مقياس الارتفاع الذي يعطي الطيار فكرة عن ارتفاع الطائرة عن سطح البحر . ومؤشر سرعة الطائرة في الجو . ومؤشر الوضع الأفقي الذي يحدد موضع الطائرة . والمؤشر الذي يوضح طيران الطائرة باستواء واستقامة .وتحوي غرفة القيادة على محطة اتصالات لاسلكية تبقي الطيار على اتصال مع طاقم الطائرة وبرج المراقبة من جهة وبالعالم من جهة أخرى . 
وتضم هذه المحطة معدات راديو ورادار معقد لتمكين الطيار من الحديث مع مراقب الملاحة الجوية الموجود في المطار وتمكنه من الإتصال مع الطائرات الأخرى في الجو وفي غرفة القبادة أيضا وحدة رادار مهمتها سلامة الطائرة وهي تراقب مسافة 250 كلم أمامها وتعطي صورة للحالة الجوية في مسار الطائرة وتحذر الطيار من العواصف والغيوم وما إلى ذلك ويغطي غرفة القيادة غلاف زجاجي مزدوج وعلى عدة طبقات يدعى الهود .
مجموعة الذيل:وهي عبارة عن سطحين أحدهما أفقي والآخر عمودي تتواجد في مؤخرة الطائرة لذلك سميت بمجموعة الذيل وهي التي تؤمن استقرار وقيادة الطائرة وتضم السطح الأفقي ويقسم إلى قسمين قسم ثابت وهو سطح الإتزان الأفقي وآخر متحرك وهو دفة العمق وتضم أيضا السطح العمودي ويقسم كذلك إلى قسمين : قسم ثابت وهو سطح الإتزان العمودي وىخر متحك هو دفة الإتجاه ............
سطح الإتزان الأفقي يمكن لسطح الإتزان الأفقي أن يتوضع أمام الجناح ويسمى عند ذلك بالنموذج بطة ويسمى كنارد .
وقد تصمم بعض الطائرات بدون سطح اتزان أفقي كما في الطائرة ذات الجناح الدلتا وتسمى عند ذلك الآيلفون ويستخدم سطح الأتزان الأفقي من أجل استقرار الطائرة في مستو التناظر الطولي (القيادة الطولية).
حيث تتولد على سطح الإتزان الأفقي قوى تحافظ على اتزان الطائرة وتصمم مقاطع سطحيالإتزان بشكل متناظر لئلا تتغير فعاليتهما وقدرتهما على توليد القوة الرافعة في الإتجاهين العلوي والسفلي ولسطح الإتزان الأفقي توضعين على جانبي الطائرة يتحركان حركة توافقية في نظام القيادة الطولية للطائرة وبحركة تفاضلية أثناء القيادة العرضية.
وتستطيع دفة الإتجاه الحركة باتجاهين متعاكسين وبزاوية مقدارها 25 درجة وتتحرك دفة الإتجاه عن طريق البدالات التي تتوضع داخل وأسفل الكبين (عند قدمي الطيار) ويتحكم الطيار بالدفة بواسطة قدميه فعند دوران الطائرة في الجو أو على الأرض نحو اليمين يكون الطيار قد ضغط على البدالة اليمنى وكذلك عند الإنحراف نحو اليسار .........
الجناح:وهو أحد الأجزاء الرئيسية للطائرة والذي يؤمن رفعها في الجو حيث يقوم بتوليد قوة الرفع الضرورية لتأمين طيران الطائرة في كافة الأنظمة ويؤمن الجناح الاستقرار العري للطائرة .
مهمة الجناح إن المهمة الرئيسية للجناح هي تشكيل قوة الرفع اللازمة وذلك عن طريق تسريع التيار الهوائي فوقه فبقل الضغط أما في أسفل الجناحفتبقى السرعة والضغط ثابتين ولذلك صممت أجنحة الطائرة بشكل محدب من الأعلى ومستقيم من الاسفل فعندما تمر التيارات الهوائية على الجناح فتزداد سرعتها فوقه ويقل الضغط أعلى الجناح .
أما أسفل الجناح فتبقى السرعة والضغط ثابتين أي أن الضغط أسفل الجناح سيتغلب على الضغط أعلاه فيرتفع الجناح كلما زادت شدة التيار الهوائي المواجهة 
ويستخدم الجناح من أجل توضع الوقود وتعليق حمالات الأسلحة وتوضع العجلات ويقومالجناح بتوجيه الطائرة عن طريق الجنيحات المتواجدة في نهايته الخلفية ..........


يتألف الجناح من مجموعة من الأضلاع الطولية والعرضية والمدادات والغلاف ويعمل على تلقي ونقل الحمولات الاتجة عن التأثيرات الجوية إلى جسم الطائرة ويمكن تحديد وظيفة كل جزء من الأأجزاء بمايلي :
1- المدادات : وهي عناصر القوة الأساسي في الجناح وتسمى بالأكتاف وظيفتها تلقي عزوم الإنحناء والإجهادات التي يتلقاها الجناح نتيجة التأثيرات الجوية .
2- الأضلاع العرضية تقوم هذه الأضلاع بنقل القوى من الغلاف إلى أعصاب المدادة وتلقي الحمولات المركزة والإجهادات الناتجة عن الأحمال المعلقة على الجناح .
3- الأضلاع الطولية : تصمم الأضلاع الطولية بحيث تأخذ شكل المقطع المطلوب للجناح ويثبت الغلاف عليها بواسطة اللحام أو اللصق أو التبشيم .
4- الغلاف يعطي الغلاف شكل الجناح الحقيقي تاذي يساهم في تشكيل قوة رفع الطائرة .
أنواع الأجنحة : 1- الجناح المستقيم :
وهو الجناح الذي تكون فيه المدادة الرئيسة عمودية على المحور الطولي ويستخدم على الطائرات الصغيرة والبطيئة السرعة .





2- الجناح المتراجع السهمي : 
وهو الجناح الذي تكون فيه المدادة الرئيسية مائلة إلى الخلف بالنسبة للمحور الطولي للطائرة .



الجناح المنحرف نحو الأمام : وهو يكون بعكس اتلجناح المتراجع السهمي ولايواجد سوى طائرتي سوخوي 47 وطائرة x-2a تحملان جناحا متقدما .




4-الجناح المثلثي : وهو الجناح الذي يأخذ شكل المثلث أو شكل حرف دلتا .




وأشهر الطائرات ذات الجناح دلتا هي الميراج 2000 
وتصنف الأجنحة أيضا حسب توضعها بالنسبة لجسم الطائرة إلى :
1- أجنحة علوية : يكون عامل الرفع فيها أكبر بالمقارنة بالنوعين الآخرين




2- أجنحة وسطية 




3- أجنحة سفلية 




طبعا يختلف توضع الجناع حسب وظيفة الطائرة .
4- وهناك الجناح متغير الزاوية أو ذو الهندسة المتغيرة : 


ويتكون من قسم ثابت وهو القسم الأكبر من الجناح ووظيفته تأمين عامل رفع كبير وقسم متحرك (الجنيحات ) حيث تعتبر الجنيحات من العناصر الأساسية في القيادة العرضية وتتوضع على طرفي الجناح من الخلف فعند تحريكها تتغير قيمة الرفع على الجناح الذي تتم فيه حركة الجنيح إلى الأسفل تزداد قوة الرفع وفي الجناح الذي يتحرك فيه الجنيح نحو الأعلى يحدث العكس مما يؤدي ‘إلى توليد عزم دوران يؤدي إلى دوران الطائرة حول محورها الطولي نتيجة لإختلاف قيمة الرفع في كل جناح وعندما يتوضع سطح الإتزان الأفقي أما الجناح الآيفلون أمام الجناح يعمل كقلابة أثناء الإقلاع والهبوط ويعمل كجنيح أثناء الطيران .


تقوم الجنيحات أثناء حركتها بتحريك الطائرة حول محورها الأفقي .
العربة السفلى:
تعتبر الطائرات من الأجهزة المتعددة الإستخدامات وحتى يمكن استخدامها أكثر من مرة لذلك تزود بالعربة السفلى التي تؤمن إقلاعها وهبوطها ودحرجتها على الأرض بسلام .
وتتكون العربة السفلى من ساقين رئيسيتين تركب عليها العجلات الرئيسية ةهي التي تتحمل القسم الأعظم من وزن الطائرة ومن ساق ثالثة تركب عليها العجلة الثالثة وفي الطائرات الحديثة تتوضع هذه الساق أمام السيقان الرئيسية وتسمى العجلة الأنفية وقد تتوضع خلف العجلات الرئيسية فتسمى العجلة الذيلية وقد تصمم العربة السفى من ساقين رئيسيتين فقط أمامية وخلفية ويركب تحت تحت طرفي الجناح ساقين مساعدتين لمنع إنقلاب الطائرة وتؤمن العجلات المصنوعة من المطاط أو البيوتيل ومبيدات الصدمة المرية على سيقان العجلات امتصاص قوى الصدمة أثناء هبوط الطائرة و إخماد الإهتزازات المتولدة أثناء دحرجتها على الأرض .....
وتتصل ساق العربة السفلى من نهايتها العلوية بينما تحمل في نهايتها السفلية عجلة أو أكثر متصلة بأجهزة الكبح الفرامل التي تجعل الطائرة تتوقف على البأرض و تتحمل السيقان و الإطارات ضغطا كبيرا وحمولات متعددة أثناء عمليتي الإقلاع والهبوط 
وفي جانب السطح السفلي للجناح أو في القسم السفلي من جسم الطائرة يوجد جهاز سحب العجلات ( رفع أو إنزال العجلات ) 
الذي يعمل بنظام هيدروليكي يحدده الطيار ويستخدم الهيدروليك الموجود ضمن مبيدات الصدمة التي تكون مزودة بها سيقان العجلات لإمتصاص صدمة ارتطام الطائرة بالأرض لحظة هبوطها .
المظلة الفرملية :
وهي أحد الأجزاء الثانوية في الطائرة وتتواجد في مؤخرتها أحيانا إن الغاية الأساسية من المظلة الفرملية هي تقليل مسافة هبوط الطائرة حيث يتوضع مقرها أعلى المخروط الخلفي وعند قاعدة دفة الإتجاه ويبنى هذا المقر من مجموع من الصفئح وقد تكون أغلب الأحيان مصنوعة من ديور الألمنيوم ويكون بشكل دائري أو متعدد الأشكال وذلك حسب تصميم كل طائرة 
وفي نهاية المقر نجد مصراعين متحركيم وهما عبارة عن الأبواب التي ستخرج منها المظلة.

ويمكن أن نحدد لكل نوع من المظلات عمرا زمنيا وعلى هذا الأساس يتم تحديد صلاحية المظلة .
الفرامل الهوائية:وهي عبارة عن سطوح تخرج من جسم الطائرة وذلك حسب مهمتها أو حركتها فتصدم الهواء المنساب على جسم الطائرة فتعمل على زيادة الكبح المطبق على الطائرة في الجو وتركب على الجسم الخلفي وعلى الجهتين اليمنى و اليسرى ومن الأعلى ومن الأسفل .




:78: منقوووول


----------



## laklok10 (15 يونيو 2007)

أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت تحياتي لكم


----------



## TURBOFAN (16 يونيو 2007)

هوا صحيح انا مش فاهم اغلب المصطلحات بالعربي بس واضح انك ملم بالمجالبصوره ممتازه
بارك الله فيك والى الامام دائما 
وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## سيدي الطيب (18 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع ممتاز أخي بس الصور ما تظهر:15:


----------



## ابن الجوارح القادم (25 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع ممتاز يا أخي و شكرا لك


----------



## ابن الجوارح القادم (25 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع ممتاز أخي و شكرا لك


----------



## اكديد (25 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع شيق و غني بالمرادفات العربية...
جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## tariqsamer (25 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (25 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## FEM (28 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (29 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اياد علي محمد (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كاسبر برو (14 فبراير 2008)

مجهود يستحق الاشادة من قارئه فلكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد شبيرو (15 فبراير 2008)

الموضوع يستحق التقدير على ترجمه كل المصطلحات وتعريبها جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بي سي (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على الشرح الكافي


----------



## راسم البسمة (10 مارس 2008)

موضوع جيد ...

ولكن ..!!

الصور .. ممكن اعادة .. رفعها !


----------



## عز الدين خالد (10 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي على الموضوع


----------



## العالم المحظوظ (28 مايو 2008)

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## م المصري (28 مايو 2008)

ارجو اعادة رفع الصور اخي الفاضل 
و انصحك باستخدام مركز رفع الملتقي


----------



## حسام محمد الحسن (16 يوليو 2008)

بي سي قال:


> مشكور على الشرح الكافي


مشكورا على الشرح الكافى ولكن اين الصور


----------



## حسام محمد الحسن (16 يوليو 2008)

سعيد جدا بهذا الشرح ولكن لم ارى صورة واحدة من هذه الصور


----------



## محمد هاشم الخطيب (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا والف شكر


----------



## محمد علي فايز (5 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا أشكركم على مساعدتي:75:


----------



## bone bizzy (3 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مهند ارجوا ان تضوعوا لنا امتحانات نستفيد منها وارجوا ان تكون امتحانات رخصة الطيران وشكرا للجميع


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جيد بس خساره الصور ماموجوده بارك الله فيك 
:86::86::86::86:​


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد عمر الباشا (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات وبالتوفيق على الدوام.


----------



## osos82 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:63:


----------



## محمد وحيدمليح (4 يناير 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (6 يناير 2012)

ايجاز لطيف


----------



## أحمد عبد الصمد (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

